# General > General Chat >  Recusing myself!

## Sarge47

I have been personally asked by someone in this group to "cease-fire" any remarks I may have towards the "Bare Wilderness Numptys".  I have been told that I am the only member of this group who is totally against them so I'm agreeing in total not to ever again say how stupid, brainless, immature, egotistical, self-centered, uncaring, and totally absurd these guys are.  I also will refrain from pointing out any assinine crap in their web-site which demonstrates their desire to be "Les Stroud/Bear Grylls" Wanna-bes and how the only thing cool about it is the winter weather in Manitoba.  I will only NOT do so if I hear any response from any of you that I should carry on, but for now I will leave the brain-dead nincompoops alone.  Are we Clear? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FVR

Sir, yes sir.

I'm going to give you 20, tommorrow morning.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> I have been personally asked by someone in this group to "cease-fire" any remarks I may have towards the "Bare Wilderness Numptys".  I have been told that I am the only member of this group who is totally against them so I'm agreeing in total not to ever again say how stupid, brainless, immature, egotistical, self-centered, uncaring, and totally absurd these guys are.  I also will refrain from pointing out any assinine crap in their web-site which demonstrates their desire to be "Les Stroud/Bear Grylls" Wanna-bes and how the only thing cool about it is the winter weather in Manitoba.  I will only NOT do so if I hear any response from any of you that I should carry on, but for now I will leave the brain-dead nincompoops alone.  Are we Clear?


I honestly didn't know what you were on about in your other thread about them, but I will say two things:

1) If they do go with zero skills and no knowledge, they'll be dead soon enough

2) A little bit of knowledge can be dangerous in any venture

----------


## spiritman

Oops! forgot about editing this post too!

----------


## Sarge47

> I honestly didn't know what you were on about in your other thread about them, but I will say two things:
> 
> 1) If they do go with zero skills and no knowledge, they'll be dead soon enough
> 
> 2) A little bit of knowledge can be dangerous in any venture


Here's a re-cap.  I came out against a couple of adults who, besides act ing like "half-lings", obviously thought, according to their web-site, that they were the next "Survivordudes"  There site boasts:  "Two guys, two knives, one wilderness."  It was also filled with a whole bunch of other crapola that gave away their intent.  I said it should read "Two guys, two knives, no brains" and went on from there!  It is my view that not only are these guys a threat to themselves, but also to their families, Impressionable half-lings, and the Search & Rescue people that would probably have to drag their sorry butts out of where ever they were at.  Then I realized that I may have offended some of the "Wolf-Pack" so I posted the "Hard Sarge" thread.  No one responded to the thread in the negative about the way I handled it, but one member asked me privately to cease-fire and I agreed.  However I believe now that I was wrong in agreeing.  If those two ding-bats can't handle the heat here, how are they going to handle it the woods?  Besides, there was a lot of positive response on the "Hard Sarge" thread by every-body else so "one vote against" shouldn't be enough to sway me.  So get ready fellow wolves, I'm gonna call 'em like I see 'em. :Wink:

----------


## spiritman

> Here's a re-cap.  I came out against a couple of adults who, besides act ing like "half-lings", obviously thought, according to their web-site, that they were the next "Survivordudes"  There site boasts:  "Two guys, two knives, one wilderness."  It was also filled with a whole bunch of other crapola that gave away their intent.  I said it should read "Two guys, two knives, no brains" and went on from there!  It is my view that not only are these guys a threat to themselves, but also to their families, Impressionable half-lings, and the Search & Rescue people that would probably have to drag their sorry butts out of where ever they were at.  Then I realized that I may have offended some of the "Wolf-Pack" so I posted the "Hard Sarge" thread.  No one responded to the thread in the negative about the way I handled it, but one member asked me privately to cease-fire and I agreed.  However I believe now that I was wrong in agreeing.  If those two ding-bats can't handle the heat here, how are they going to handle it the woods?  Besides, there was a lot of positive response on the "Hard Sarge" thread by every-body else so "one vote against" shouldn't be enough to sway me.  So get ready fellow wolves, I'm gonna call 'em like I see 'em.


lol sarge obviously you didn't get the idea! thanks for 'looking out for my privacy' though! lmao But *I* told them it was ME by posting that, and I also put it into context for them and offered them the rest of the conversation to put all of THAT in context! And seriously what good is it doing to try and bring down others? Your own personal gain is the only thing i could even stretch to make it fit. 

also as for search and rescue, they will be unnecessary, because after the first time they don't email home their family and friends and crew(if they have one) will all rush out there ASAP even if they are only having electronic trouble! They ALREADY KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE!

I even posted in your hard sarge post that your only real problem was jumping the gun on them!

----------


## Sarge47

> lol sarge obviously you didn't get the idea! thanks for 'looking out for my privacy' though! lmao But *I* told them it was ME by posting that, and I also put it into context for them and offered them the rest of the conversation to put all of THAT in context! And seriously what good is it doing to try and bring down others? Your own personal gain is the only thing i could even stretch to make it fit. 
> 
> also as for search and rescue, they will be unnecessary, because after the first time they don't email home their family and friends and crew(if they have one) will all rush out there ASAP even if they are only having electronic trouble! They ALREADY KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE!
> 
> I even posted in your hard sarge post that your only real problem was jumping the gun on them!


Don't confuse "bringing down others " with "shooting down dangerous ideas", I still think you ought to be their PR guy, you obviously are enthralled about what their going to do.  Opinions vary and I've posted mine!  And what do I have to gain here?  Be careful of your accusations young one. :Cool:

----------


## survivalhike

I think being critical of these two is a good thing Sarge.  They are really running a big risk not just for themselves but for others as well. 

I have never been an advocate of holding people's hands in any matter though, and if they want to give it a go, we just let them go.  I believe that once you tell someone that the bridge is out and they elect to continue to cross it, you have done all you are morally required to to prevent their misfortune.  

I personall don't think that they are going out without a lifeline, that would be even dumber than their original plan.  But I do see how making fun of them on the forum would deter them from coming back and asking for help from us, which I believe that honestly every person here would give freely if they came crawling back.  It's a small catch in my opinion.

Think about it like this Sarge...  If there was no one dumber than us, we would be the ones being laughed at.

----------


## Beo

Sarge I see nothing wrong with what you did, call it like you see or I will and dang the guns. If its stupid then its stupid. I happen to agree with you.
Beo,

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I don't know, I have mixed feeling about this one. I like most of the newbies enthusiasum, a willing to test themselves and go out on a limb. Hell, thats what trains us to be men. The Numpty's quit when they knew they had to. What's wrong with that? It's not like they they were dropped off in the middle of winter on Baffin Island in a loin cloth and fur nipple clamps. 

Sarge, you have your style. Right or wrong I like it. I just wish "we" would all give the young ones a bit of a break and gently steer them in the right direction, IF they are willing to listen and learn. The ones that are described in your posts above.......let them have it. No holds barred.

We were all young once and myself for one made allot of mistakes building my homestead. I learnt from it and adjusted accordingly.

JMHO

----------


## Sourdough

Riddle me this, Why don't people hire a guide, on there first couple of trips.....? Every part of the country has experienced guides available. If you don't have money, just work for a guide. I ain't cheap; but I can be had.

----------


## Rick

As for you, Sarge. Call it the way you see it. There's no reason not to. 

As for the newbies, I'm in Bragg's corner on this one. If someone comes to the forum and says they would really really like to pet a grizzly about the only thing I can do is point out the error in their thinking. If they choose to ignore my advice, well, some things you just have to learn the hard way and my conscience is clear. We've had a number of folks come on here and want to "live off the land". Okay. Maybe the guy is yankin' our chain and maybe he just doesn't know any better. But I do know that if he's a newbie it's not his fault if he is the umpteenth guy to ask the same question. And it really doesn't do any good to slam them. It leaves a sour taste in the newbies mouth and others see a half dozen jump on someone and they walk away from the forum or don't bother to register for fear they will receive the same treatment if they ask a question. I know that's not what we are about and it's not what we want to portray. 

In the case of Yodomike, he registered on the 28th, got clobbered and hasn't been back since. Can't say as I blame him.

----------


## trax

Well, I said in another thread that I'll try to be a little nicer with noobs and I will. I still say though when we honestly and openly challenge some of the assertions they make, and try to learn more from them, they should respond a little more openly too. They say they come here to learn, well then, accept the questions, duhhh. Plus, we've had a couple who were immediately (I thought) out and out rude and then I figure, ok, gloves just came off.

But the burning question, the IMPORTANT question, the thing we all really need to know is....Bragg, what's this about fur nipple clamps? C'mon, tell........ :Wink:

----------


## nell67

> Yea Bragg! 
> 
> Anyway, the number of posts and threads. The (+) signs. Join date. They add to the elitist club mentality.


Well rebel,for someone with 20+ signs,I'd say you have a leg up on some of us.
All we want is for the newbies to respect us when we ask them their age,and their experience,not one time have those questions been asked to start an argument with a newbie,it's so the information given,can be understood by the person based on their capabilities,you would not give the same information,per se to a 14 year old,that you would to a 30 year old.

----------


## Rick

What? Someone is keeping track of the + signs? No one told me. How can I be an elitist? I need + signs.  Come on folks, I wanna be your friend. Do it da** it or else!

----------


## crashdive123

Rebel - I disagree.  The number of posts - just means you've been talking for awhile.  The + sign is not visible to anybody but you.  They are people that you've selected for you "friends list".  I'm looking at a + next to your screen name now, I don't think that makes you an elitist.  Join date - just an historical reference.  Some people have been here for a long time and made a few posts, while others have made many.  Some people have registered and tried to make 100 posts in their first 10 minutes.  I believe I've made friends with several people on the forum, people that I would be proud and honored to trek out into the wilderness with.  There are also some that I've met that I have .... let's just say a less than friendly relationship with.  Really no different than day to day life.  As far as being too rough on the newer members, yeah that sometimes goes on.  For me, I try to be cordial and offer up good advice when I have it.  When somebody asks a question and doesn't like the answer they recieve they sometimes respond with a less than friendly response.  I know most people here can take care of themselves, I just don't like seeing my friends being attacked.  I will defend them.

----------


## trax

aawwwww, poor Rick. OK you guys, someone else go first, someone go be Rick's friend.

----------


## nell67

Well Rick,with the new additions(?) on the forum,everyone can see whos on your friends list,that used to be private info,viewable by the list owner.

----------


## Rick

(Checking watch and tapping foot!)

----------


## nell67

Sorry Rick,I checked your friends list,and I'm already there!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Friends.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

'Bout time you showed up!

----------


## nell67

Remy,
no one is trying to shut down the new comers,what would be stupid,or _silly_ is to give information to someone you know absolutely nothing about**:age,location,experience,we have a diverse forum here,members from all over the country and a few others as well,so my guess is,that a newbie from anywhere in the US or Canada can get good information that is geared towards their area,not just generic,throw out there to anyone information.

Thats the reason for asking these questions,to make it safer for them using the information requested.If thats silly,so be it.I guess when questions are asked by new members,the info should be just thrown at them,with out any regard to their safety,which would include knowing their age,location,and experience. 

Thats kind of like having open season on the newbie.

----------


## crashdive123

Rebel - Most damage can be repaired.  Most wounds will heal.  I'm not sure of the specifics (you and I joined about the same time), but I'd say you're doing just fine.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> But the burning question, the IMPORTANT question, the thing we all really need to know is....Bragg, what's this about fur nipple clamps? C'mon, tell.......


<embarrassed>**** I thought everyone up north had a pair of fur nipple clamps for the wild? ****<slowly putting them back in the bedside table>

----------


## crashdive123

Just put them in the box with the rest of the survival gear.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

Here's the way I see it:  If I were to meet anyone here "face to face", I would be respectful & introduce myself 1st.  Nobody owes me anything, but I have a responsibility to act in a considerate manner, especially if I'm asking for information.  If I'm asked questions about age, location, & experience in order for the person asked to better assist me I would give it unflinchingly.  I expect the same attitude from others who ask of me.  Remy says that we shouldn't expect Newbys to know where all the previous info is & I say yes & no.  When a member here posts a link in response to their question(s) then they should take the time to read over the information, not get offended.  If they are acting badly & won't quit, then we need to nip it in the bud.  They may do things differently in places like France, but that's the way I view it.  Back when TBWN showed up one of them just came in telling us what they planned to do in just a few short months, then asked for info regarding "wild edibles" growing in the area they were planning on going into.  I queried them about already planning to go without having learned about the edible plants indeginous to the region in advance...no response.  More members asked questions & gave advice...again, no response.  When they finally did it was to criticize us for treating them badly. (Awww. :Frown: )  It became obvious, from visiting their website, that they viewed themselves as the next Bear Grylls or Les Stroud, on the Discovery Channel.  I was not a Mod. back then & hadn't been here very long, but got into a "squirting contest" with another member who was actually the only member agreeing with these guys.  They're the only posts I regret writing as it was a definate waste of time & accomplished nothing.  As for TBWN, they gave up in less than half the time they planned on being out in the Maniotoba Wilderness in winter &, last I heard, were charging people money on their website to view their "misadventure".  "Stupid is as stupid does".  I refuse to "walk on eggshells" when anyone shows up assuming they can by-pass customary protocol & expect us all to drop everything & give them our undivided attention without having to give us any info back in order to answer their questions that they asked in the 1st place.  Nobody treats me that way face-to-face & I won't tolerate it here either. :Cool:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Just put them in the box with the rest of the survival gear.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ahh, that was frikken funny. Excellent!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

I will continue to ask questions that will help me provide what they (anybody) is looking for.  I will ask them politely (I think I do).  If I receive no response....neither will they.

----------


## Rick

(writing stuff down.....Zebra duster....check. Funky paddle with holes....check. ........)

----------


## Sarge47

To sort of quote Hopeak from an earlier post:  "Pleasing you, or trying to wade through your excessive verbage is not on my "To Do" list.  Think what you want, say what you want, go where you want, believe what you want; knock yourself out.  This is still a "free" country; well, sort of. :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

for the rest of the Wolf-Pack let me explain it this way as I know that most of you have an I.Q. larger than your shoe-size.  If someone comes on this site with a picture of a really large knife & asks "do we think that he/she should buy it" I'm going to ask them their age as I will not recommend ANY knife to anyone under 18 years of age as that's how old they're supposed to be to buy a knife, especially a large one, anyway.  I know that there are those who will encourage youths to purchase bladed goods, but not me.  As far as Remy is concerned....let's see...where IS that "ignore" button?  Oh, there it is.  G'bye Remy. :Cool:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

You are right on the money remy. 

Brought a little tear to my eye when you mentioned me in your post too.   :Big Grin:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

.......  :Wink:   ........

----------


## Gray Wolf

Remy,
If you don't understand the relevance of knowing the persons age, their knowledge of the equipment they posses, their experience in the wilderness etc, then you need to evaluate how you think you can help them to survive.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Remy,
> If you don't understand the relevance of knowing the persons age, their knowledge of the equipment they posses, their experience in the wilderness etc, then you need to evaluate how you think you can help them to survive.



Why Grey Wolf? 

My one daughter that is 12 years old could run circles around half the people around here in respect to survival. It's just her thing. 

We are talking about first time posters here. I think they need a little lee-way is all. Again, steering them in the right direction without being a "dick" when they say something or ask a stupid question.

----------


## Sarge47

> Remy,
> If you don't understand the relevance of knowing the persons age, their knowledge of the equipment they posses, their experience in the wilderness etc, then you need to evaluate how you think you can help them to survive.


You can at least know what KIND of advice to give them.  Bragg, Your daughter is an exception from the rule as her father is there to teach her.  For example, I know that there are people on this site that can point fingers at you, me, or themselves & point out that we all owned knives at an extremely young age; yes I did, but it was with PARENTAL CONSENT; something that needs to be considered in this "sue-happy" country we live in, & I know you know what I'm talking about.  Also laws are different now, so I'm very careful about what I tell any minor; given my job, I'm required by law to. :Cool:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Most of all...i never thought or would think i could help someone survive...that would be pretentious and dangerous. Survival advice is not my specialization...and in case you haven't noticed...i do not give any.


Oh I've noticed.. And if you don't think age matters (maturity, experience, knowledge of what's needed, and state laws) then you know less than I thought. JMHO

----------


## Sarge47

Here's a "news-flash" for some of you as many of you may already know this...or not:  One of my sidelines is that I'm a Magician, & unlike my compadres here in this town I do the unthinkable...kid shows!  Awhile back I was watching some tapes that teach magic to see if the tricks would be easy enough for my 10 year-old Grandson to do & was very surprised when, after doing a simple trick with a book of matches, the instructor went on to warn anybody under the age of 18 to NOT do the trick!  I do not do any tricks in front of children that could somehow encourage them to try the same thing & get hurt in the process.  No knives, razor blades, match tricks, or rope tricks where the rope goes around the neck.  I was very surprised, also, when I was told not to do a trick that I myself had invented & thought it would be perfect for children...A comedy version of the infamous "bullet-catching" trick using an empty SQUIRT GUN.  Seems that a lot of parents might frown on that.  I will confess that I was totally taken by surprise, but gave in as I really need the money; it's not bad pay for a half-hour's work.

I also belong to a very large Magician's Forum. (Many Top-name Magiocians are members.) When I last visited it they were only 10 people away from having 36,000 members & they boast almost a quarter-million posts.  They have very strict rules about thread-crossing as well as introducing one's self if you want to get some really great feed-back!  They have no problen at all moving a post or deleting it entirely, or dicplining/banning the member if the rules aren't strictly adhered to.  I find this very interesting. :Cool:

----------


## klkak

> Rebel - I disagree.  The number of posts - just means you've been talking for awhile.  The + sign is not visible to anybody but you.  They are people that you've selected for you "friends list".  I'm looking at a + next to your screen name now, I don't think that makes you an elitist.  Join date - just an historical reference.  Some people have been here for a long time and made a few posts, while others have made many.  Some people have registered and tried to make 100 posts in their first 10 minutes.  I believe I've made friends with several people on the forum, people that I would be proud and honored to trek out into the wilderness with.  There are also some that I've met that I have .... let's just say a less than friendly relationship with.  Really no different than day to day life.  As far as being too rough on the newer members, yeah that sometimes goes on.  For me, I try to be cordial and offer up good advice when I have it.  When somebody asks a question and doesn't like the answer they recieve they sometimes respond with a less than friendly response.  I know most people here can take care of themselves, I just don't like seeing my friends being attacked.  I will defend them.


Crash, I wanna be your friend. Can we be friends? :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Remy - Re: Nell's post and my earlier post in this thread. I'm sure you can agree that if I know your general geographic area then I am better able to offer advice for that area. Edible plants may change, specific locations within that area might be worth mentioning, even dangers could change. 

Age is also important. At least to me. If I know someone is a teenager or younger then I'm a little more hesitant to discuss sharps and weapons. Only because I don't want to contradict advice or rules that a parent might have laid down. That's just me. The information is certainly available here on the forum in other threads and elsewhere. However, I can control what I discuss with them. I can't control what they seek out. 

As to your assertion that we don't know how old you are or where you are from, you are correct. We only know what you have told us. If you choose to be less than truthful, I don't care. I'll discuss topics based on what you have told me. I stopped worrying about untruths a long time ago. 

As for skill levels, all of us have varying skill levels based on the topic. Even within categories. I would consider myself an expert at making fire with char cloth. A numpty noobie at fire drill. If I tell you that then are you not a little more patient in explaining a fire drill for me. Would you not offer up things that could improve my chances of making fire or things that might make using one easier?  

So location, age and skill level DO make a difference to me. Perhaps not for the same reasons as other but I think they are important none-the-less.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, I wanna be your friend. Can we be friends?


I'd be proud to call you friend.

----------


## Beo

Okay boys and girls, here comes my big fat 2cents. At the age of 6 I had my own case folder in my pocket, my parents had no idea I had till one day my dad saw it and asked and he didn't care since I already had it. I will give advice to anyone on this forum I want to regardless of age, its my right to do so. I *WILL* tell a minor what I think the best knife, gun, equipment, clothing is... my choice (if the minor does something he should not its the fault of the parents, be involved in their lives). I will tell them how to skin any animal, what books to read or whatever they want. In Ohio the state law does not forbid carrying a knife of any size or knid, switchblades are even legal here. Age is just a number and mother nature and survival does not care how old you are. As to my rants on survival saving someones life, if they take something I said to do and end up using it in a survival situation then great for them, if it saves there life then even better (pat myself on the back for that if it helps them, he11 pat myself just because I want to  :Big Grin: 
If they (minors) want a knife then me not telling them to not get one isn't going to stop them. But at least I can try to tell them what has worked for me, WHICH btw is what all our advice is in the end, what we do and what worked for us. Give the kids of today a break, they are not stupid, they grow up and do things a lot faster than we did, so I find comfort in at least imparting what HAS WORKED FOR ME and me alone.
*BUT* I will never tell someone to go into the woods with next to nothing and try to survive, that's just me.
Beo,

----------


## Beo

P.S. (What does P.S. really mean anyway?)
I consider everyone on here a friendly _acquaintance and only a handful actually friends (they have +signs by them), even Sam Reeves, Spud, and BatCat are friendly acquaintances to me because I take what people say with grain of salt, they don't know me so any rants against me are against Beowulf65 on the net and not really me, in the end most people on here are good people and so I treat them accordingly. But that's just me._
_Beo,_

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Yep, sometimes I am serious. I always had ready access to knives and guns. I was taught they were tools, not toys. I can't remember when I didn't carry a knife. I spent my early years in KY and never, never saw anyone use a knife in a fight. I won't say adults didn't resort to guns but that was seldom. My son was taught that if he wanted to see or shoot a particular gun he asked me. I never refused and he was taught under my supervision just like I was and like his 3 children are. I worried about power tools more. Times have changed, kids planted in front of a computer playing violent games and what they see and hear on TV isn't helping. TV & computers are instant babysitters IMO. I know it sounds like the line of a country song but my Grandpa, Daddy and other adults did teach me to live off the land. Grandpa was born in 1895 and folks that taught me only if I was sincere were born before 1890. I only wish I could remember everything I was taught. Like Rick said I am a little hesitant about teaching a youngster about anything that could harm themselves or others. At a church function for youngsters one boy at that "know everything" age and twice my size grabbed my arm and I used a quick simple wrist lock to put him on his knees. He was amazed an old man could drop him that quick, but I wouldn't show him how and won't. I regret doing it, and for that matter In this crazy world I don't get friendly with kids. Most of us know more than we want to tell and I know it's impersonal when a kid asks a question about weapons etc. but we don't know his age or mental condition, therefore the rule for me is caution. Kids can kill people as dead as adults as some of you have seen. I will not knowingly tell anyone that I personally don't know online how to do anything that could cause them or others harm. Most of us could write a book on how to harm or kill other people but we don't. Good question for remy, but in my mind a simple answer, I care and don't really have any pride in things I did in my younger days to survive some situations. I will always back down from anyone if I can, unless my family or friends may come to harm. When challenged, which is very seldom now I can back down knowing I could drop the person easily but don't have anything to prove. Long winded this morning but some of you will understand what I'm trying to say, others won't.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

After reading through the posts again I'm gonna back track on my statements that age doesn't matter. I'm starting to see what LW, Rick and others are saying.

Younger people today are not the same as when I grew up. They are generally very irresponsible for their safety and the safety of others. We have a hiring policy at my company with respect to age. No one is hired under the age of 21. The construction business is a dangerous place to work and since the policy was set in place in 1999, our claims were reduced 42% almost overnight.

----------


## wareagle69

you have a policy on that? wow that opens you up to a discrimination lawsuit

----------


## BraggSurvivor

It is what it is, too many people were getting hurt. We call it "experience".  :Wink:

----------


## Sarge47

[QUOTE=BraggSurvivor;64210]After reading through the posts again I'm gonna back track on my statements that age doesn't matter. I'm starting to see what LW, Rick and others are saying.

Younger people today are not the same as when I grew up. They are generally very irresponsible for their safety and the safety of others.QUOTE]

Bragg, my respect for you has just increased 10 fold.  It's a sure sign of intellegence when a person looks at the facts & makes "a new decision based on new information."  I don't consider it "back-tracking", just learning.   Props from me to you, my Wolf-brother.

Beo, I moving to Ohio if you can legally own a switchblade there. :Big Grin:   Illinois has to be one of the worse states in the country regarding weapons control; probably because of the high crime rate in Chicago. :EEK!:   Regardless, if approached by anybody who's age I'm not sure of then I'm asking questions; if they dign not to answer then niether will I.  BTW, if one of Remy's profiles was accurate last year he should be pushing 40. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Oh, crud, I must  be pulling 50 then..... :Frown:  Do you have to drag 60?

----------


## wareagle69

well to play devils advocate 18 or 21 if no experience still dangerous at 21 that is why we have aprenticeships to help teach these pups the trade

----------


## Rick

And Beo you are correct. No one has, or should have, a bulls eye painted on them. The diss is to your user name, not you. Good insight!!!

----------


## Beo

Yeah Rick your pulling 50 and when you turn 60 either drag it or have youngster carry it for you. :Big Grin:  Age is a number to me, keep doing what you do and it'll never hamper you. Excerise is the key, the military has proven this to me. The old salts that still do PT (physical training) ran with us and stayed up, high speed low drag is the way to be. Excerise can be in the form of woods walking, camping, trekking for miles, or just being active. Pain is only weakness leaving the body, hooya.
Now drive on with your life  :Big Grin:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> well to play devils advocate 18 or 21 if no experience still dangerous at 21 that is why we have aprenticeships to help teach these pups the trade


Your right WE. But for general laborers, who have most likely dropped out of high school, or are on summer holidays from college, their maturity levels are most time not up to par. (for my firm anyways) That extra 3-4 years of sowing their wild oates makes a big difference. I can't afford as an owner to have them hurt themselves or hurt someone else. Over the years, I have made a couple exceptions to the rule, either personally knowing the greenhorns or their parents.

----------


## Beo

Three cheers for Remy!!! Hip Hip Hoyah!!! Hip Hip Hoyah!!! Hip Hip Hoyah!!! And bro do relize we actually agree on something now? Hmmm are you rubbing off on me?
Wonders never cease to exsist.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, it must be something that you caught on the river, I'm sure treated correctly you'll get over it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I do not have one set of answers for over 18, and one set of answers for under 18 when it comes to survival technics.


I'm wondering if you ever raised any children...

----------


## nell67

> I'm wondering if you ever raised any children...


Obviously not.....

----------


## Beo

I do and I don't, I got a kid... You know him as Trooper and I don't sugar coat anything for him. I tell him the same as I would an adult and always have. He11 by the time he was 7 he could sweep and clear my house with his play H&K MP5 as good as any SWAT member  :Big Grin:  No crap.

----------


## nell67

Yes,beo,but you were there 24/7 to teach him,whose going to be with the young newbies on here when they go out and try some of the stuff they may get information for on here?

----------


## Beo

I will never sensatise (probably spelt wrong) anything I say on here. That does not mean I gonna be rude or mean or nasty... well most of the time anyway.  :Big Grin: 
I agree with Remy. It does not take a whole village to raise a child it takes responsible parents and they should know what their child is doing and is into.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Although my son is a good dive buddy, I wouldn't trust him with even a sharp pencil when it comes to survival. Was never his bag, not the slightest interest in what I was trying to accomplish here at my place. As he is maturing and our relationship is mending, he is now just starting to want to help me around here. 

Might had something to do with my comment one day: "I'll remember how much you put into this place when it comes time to update my will."   

He is a good kid, just from a different mold I guess.

----------


## Beo

My son's the same way Bragg, but eventually he wanted to know why I love trekking the way I do, 1750s. Now I do go modern too don't get me wrong but he learned if he can do the "old school" way then when we go modern its so a little easier. Personally I prefer 1750s style but hey thats me. As far supplies if TSHTF, got none but what we have here on a daily basis, will it work, don't know but I'll do the best I can and *WILL* survive with family that I am very sure of.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> My son's the same way Bragg, but eventually he wanted to know why I love trekking the way I do, 1750s. Now I do go modern too don't get me wrong but he learned if he can do the "old school" way then when we go modern its so a little easier. Personally I prefer 1750s style but hey thats me. As far supplies if TSHTF, got none but what we have here on a daily basis, will it work, don't know but I'll do the best I can and *WILL* survive with family that I am very sure of.


Little at a time Beo, just a little at a time make a difference.   :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

> He is a good kid, just from a different mold I guess.


Now wait a minute!  Weren't you the mold?   :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ridge Wolf

How about this idea: The new members ask thier questions, we answer them in our usual ways... then, at the first post from the new member that is deemed unnecessary or rude or disrespectful etc. etc. (and this should go for the old members too) one of the moderators PM the new member and ask him his reasoning behind the post, meanwhile restricting posting priviledges in the interim to an answer of the PM. If the PM answer is not acceptable (or not answered) then the whole affair becomes the moderators bailiwicke to delete the profile... That is the moderators judgement and job anyway. That may avoid internet wars and flaming, unneeded flagrant posts adding insult to injury. Hence, we the people don't have to put up with it, ending endless frustration and wasted time. What do ya'll think of that idea? 

Just tryin' to be helpful.

Also, moderators need to rule with an 'egalitarian' approach like blind justice rules the courts.. (or used to).

----------


## Sarge47

How about this idea, Ridge Wolf.  New members ask us their questions, if we need more info to answer then we ask back.  If they refuse we don't answer their questions.  If they get rude we put them on our ignore list.  Seems simple.  Yet I can tell you right now that the way the Survivalist mentality is their will always be anger expressed from time-to time, as well as making fun of someone.  What about the "nut-bowls" that come on here with their stupid ideas of what they're wanting to do in the bush?  I'm not going to ban sombody for acting like an Anus, I'd have to get rid of just about everyone here, myself included.

I must admit, since I've put Remy on the ignore list I thought I wouldn't have to read anymore of his stuff; however someone PM'd me awhile ago telling me that Remy was mentioning that I "didn't believe him, go figure."  Well, since he's making this personal, let's see:

Changed his user name 3 times, his occupation was originally listed as being a pshycologist, yet he treated RiM as well as others on here badly in a very unproffessional manner and wound up being kept off for a while.  At the same time if you Googled his name you found out that he was both teaching "Urban Survival" & was involved in some kind of Tech band &...oh yes...had been a Sargent in the French Marine Commandos.  He later claimed to be a Wood Worker, & now it's something else again.   When his errors in his French usage as well as other evidence proving many of his claims false was pointed out in his previous posts he quickly got rid of them. He also can't seem to survive without being a member here.  Go figure.  You're right, Remy, There isn't any reason for me NOT to believe you.(Sarcasm) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Actually.....I've PM'd more than one concerning their post as I'm sure several can attest to. Some are just cautions some warnings and some....well, may they RIP. Dang I do so love that ban button in the morning. It smells like victory!

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Hey You! Get your mitts off my ban button!! Who's rug rat is this? Huh? Can't you people control your heathins?! Messin' with the Minister of Science that's what he's doin'. I'll turn you into a frog or something. He is kinda cute ain't he? Kootchie kootchie koo.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Sarge, I only suggested. Whatever works, I'm making a resolution too. I'm not going to get involved in the politics of this forum. Most of the time I just read the information anyway... I am finding that a person can only say so much about outdoor survival.. the next step is redundancy or another subject matter entirely. 

I'll thank you all in advance for the outdoor survival information that is put on here. I do appreciate that.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Great sound remy! Went over to CDBABY and picked up one of your CD's. 

Now you know who I  am.   :Wink: 

Receipt ID: 5LC633678D7328501

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Well all that ruined my day. I just got a great deal on French army rifles, like new and only dropped once. Don't guess I can advertise those either. I really wanted one of their tanks but the reverse gear was worn out. Oh well guess I will just sell them cheap.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Well...you talk about it like i care what you think.
> I was just pointing out the paradoxical nature of our little world...you know, i introduce myself, and you spend the next year telling me i am not that person. Down to my nationality (ballsy).


It's an Inquisition....

First you have people here tell you that your suggestion won't work even though you have done them for twenty years. Then you have a half dozen people explain to you how ignorant and wrong you are all the while displaying ten spelling errors per post. When I suggest one of then download a spellchecker I was warned for being abusive and the thread was closed. Then a few days latter I was accused of being another member on this forum. It was even suggested that I was "talking to my self". A few of the new guys are treated like they are in boot camp and getting grilled a drill sergeant anytime they mention going camping. Now they are on a witch hunt and responding to blogs that was likely a spoof anyway. 

A lot of uptight folks around here.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> A lot of uptight folks around here.


Hell, you got it good buddy. Should have seen the emails I have received in the last few months. 

Bragg must go on......

----------


## wareagle69

hey SAM as you will notice i never apologize for anything what i do is calculated and based on intent so won't see me saying any regrets to anyone, that being said i will assume you are referring to me responding to a blog that you say is probably a spoof well its nice to know you are so intuitive and can read the intentions of the authors mind as he is so i will say that you are also an idiot, what he wrote you take as spoof well good for you but many others will see what he posted and take it for gospel the great thing about this is that you have your absurd opinions and so do i but what i post about here is primitive skills and survival and what you post about mostly is ignorance. i hope this is all spelled correctly for you so you can understand what an idiot you are i would not want you to misinterpret that point

----------


## Sam Reeves

> hey SAM as you will notice i never apologize for anything what i do is calculated and based on intent so won't see me saying any regrets to anyone, that being said i will assume you are referring to me responding to a blog that you say is probably a spoof well its nice to know you are so intuitive and can read the intentions of the authors mind as he is so i will say that you are also an idiot, what he wrote you take as spoof well good for you but many others will see what he posted and take it for gospel the great thing about this is that you have your absurd opinions and so do i but what i post about here is primitive skills and survival and what you post about mostly is ignorance. i hope this is all spelled correctly for you so you can understand what an idiot you are i would not want you to misinterpret that point





> Personally, if I was in the desert, obviously I would survive off of the desert animals. For water I would find the desert plants, and I would extract the water that they store, because desert plants store their water for long intervals, due to the lack of it in the desert. During the day, I would stay cool by not overexerting myself, and if I did get too hot I would stop and rest, and cover myself with think white clothes that would repel the suns UV rays and keep them from heating me up. At night I would dig a hole in the desert ground deep enough for me to curl up in. This allows for me to make better use of my body heat. And if I ever got desperate, I could always find a substitute to food with a hand from the camera man


To me it sounds like he is ridiculing some of the "reality shows".

But just you know your opinion means nothing to me. I'm glad you do what you do. I believe the bush is a good place for you.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Hey, what's the little *+* mean down by Sams name?

Where can a guy get one of those?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Yes WE! But people like that only see, hear and understand what they choose to. As in  that BS under his name, is a great example of ignorance, "All Great Men Were Bigots", he doesn't understand, that is in itself a contradiction! Why waste your time. I'm surprised he's been allowed to post that... 

And Remy, do you really think anybody cares.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

remy my friend thanks for your confidence in me, i live in french canada but i have no reason to doubt you, what sealed the deal for me was way back last summer when we had the survival scenario thread after it all turned to a huge mess you posted a post a basically you said or read about each of our personalities and i think you hit some nerves people don't like others to see what is there strnghts or weaknesses as i said at that time your insight is remarkable just by what people post i guess it would be the same as haveing a conversation with some one but you hit it on the head for me and i suspect a few others but that is what i enjoy about you
i have a saying "how do i know what i don't know" bascically trying to say when i think i know something then someone educates me about the same thing but opening my eyes to other ways i can only learn that by listening to others, soem cannot see their strenghts or their weaknesess and need someone to be honest enough to point them out hense freindship
and you have my freindship

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Yes WE! But people like that only see, hear and understand what they choose to. As in  that BS under his name, is a great example of ignorance, "All Great Men Were Bigots", he doesn't understand, that is in itself a contradiction! Why waste your time. I'm surprised he's been allowed to post that... 
> 
> And Remy, do you really think anybody cares.


Maybe you are right. Technically I should change it to "Most Great Men Were Bigots".

----------


## Gray Wolf

Sam are you to ignorant to realize that we have young members here of all Races and Religious beliefs, why do you want to insult these kids?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Thanks Bragg...
> It means a lot.
> 
> Hey Coot...i would pick a fight but, the old man thing just keep on staring at me.


I give up. Got me good this time remy. I am forced to retreat. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

Great post Remy!  Who cares if you're French or not?  Apparently I hit a nerve to be blessed with that ultra-long post.  I was hoping you weren't French, actually as the alternative is worse.  If you indeed are who you say you are, then I view you as the most unproffessional Professional I ever met.  what kind of "Psychologist" lambasts people the way you did?  What Sergent in the French Marine Commandos doesn't talk/teach about Wilderness Survival or not care about edible plants when they're a member of a Wilderness Survival forum?  WE says that he started believing in you right after the Survival Scenario when you "psyco-analyzed everybody.  That's about the same time I lost respect for you when you went "Pshyco" on RiM, making him angry enough to quit.  That same nonsense spilled over to others just coming onto the forum and Chris started getting complaints; don't think for one minute I'll forget that. Best to be an intellgent imposter than an inept Pro.  Also, for the record, the only way I'd ban you is if you started turning Troll again.  Au Revoir! :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

> Yes WE! But people like that only see, hear and understand what they choose to. As in  that BS under his name, is a great example of ignorance, "All Great Men Were Bigots", he doesn't understand, that is in itself a contradiction! Why waste your time. I'm surprised he's been allowed to post that... 
> 
> And Remy, do you really think anybody cares.


Gray Wolf:  I'll mention Sam's offensive line to Chris to see what he says. 

Sam:  Define who these "great men" are & what you think makes them so great?  A bigot is a Numpty!  Gray Wolf is correct; it's an "oxy-moron".  By virtue of their "bigotry" they lost any possible claim to "Greatness." they may have had. :Cool:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Gray Wolf:  I'll mention Sam's offensive line to Chris to see what he says. 
> 
> Sam:  Define who these "great men" are & what you think makes them so great?


Henry Ford
Jesus
The Founding Fathers.
Martin Luther
Most of the European Kings
The Zars

Should I keep going?

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Sam are you to ignorant to realize that we have young members here of all Races and Religious beliefs, why do you want to insult these kids?


People of all races and religious beliefs can be bigots. Are you to ignorant to know that?

Some folks are gay, some are criminals, some are commies, some are dumb, I'm a bigot. I know what works for me and I stick to it. 

Now tell me how am a bigot and how they are not.

----------


## Sarge47

> Henry Ford
> Jesus
> The Founding Fathers.
> Martin Luther
> Most of the European Kings
> The Zars
> 
> Should I keep going?


The only Great Man on that list is Jesus, & he was no bigot!  The rest were just men who were not, in my opinion, all that.  Henry Ford was a cruel despot, & while it's true that most of the founding fathers kept slaves, it was not out of "Bigotry", but for financial gain.  Many were trying to abolish slavery, but would give in over the fear of Civil War, which finally came about.  (Check out the film:  "Amistad.")  As for your Eruopeon Kings & the Czars, well that's why America went "solo", remember?  To get away from those people.  Guess America at that time didn't think they were that great either. :Cool:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Gray Wolf:  I'll mention Sam's offensive line to Chris to see what he says.


Thank You Sarge, Without question that line is offensive to any age, and to members here that are of many races. But what really bothers me is we're starting to get more and more young people (kids) coming to this forum to learn, and why let them see that, and think that we allow or admire bigots here. I hope Chris understands the seriousness and possible ramifications of allowing those type of statements. Thanks again Sarge.

----------


## crashdive123

Main Entry: big·ot  
Pronunciation: \ˈbi-gət\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: French, hypocrite, bigot 
Date: 1660 
: a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
 big·ot·ed  \-gə-təd\ adjective 
 big·ot·ed·ly adverb

----------


## Gray Wolf

Almost a third of The Founding Fathers, were Masons, which believed that all races and religions should be members of the Masons, all inclusive...

----------


## Sam Reeves

> The only Great Man on that list is Jesus, & he was no bigot!  The rest were just men who were not, in my opinion, all that.  Henry Ford was a cruel despot, & while it's true that most of the founding fathers kept slaves, it was not out of "Bigotry", but for financial gain.  Many were trying to abolish slavery, but would give in over the fear of Civil War, which finally came about.  (Check out the film:  "Amistad.")  As for your Eruopeon Kings & the Czars, well that's why America went "solo", remember?  To get away from those people.  Guess America at that time didn't think they were that great either.



http://www.geocities.com/realjewsfor...isemitism.html

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Thank You Sarge, Without question that line is offensive to any age, and to members here that are of many races. But what really bothers me is we're starting to get more and more young people (kids) coming to this forum to learn, and why let them see that, and think that we allow or admire bigots here. I hope Chris understands the seriousness and possible ramifications of allowing those type of statements. Thanks again Sarge.


Y'all to narrow minded to accept a bigot? How ironic!

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Y'all to narrow minded to accept a bigot? How ironic!


What an ignorant statement....

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Almost a third of The Founding Fathers, were Masons,





> SECTION 1. BE it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America, in Congress assembled, that any alien, being a free white person, may be admitted to become a citizen of the United States, or any of them, on the following conditions, and not otherwise.


http://www.earlyamerica.com/earlyame...tion_text.html






> which believed that all races and religions should be members of the Masons, all inclusive...


That is NOT what the Masons believe at all.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> What an ignorant statement....


What is wrong with being a bigot?

----------


## Sam Reeves

Well, how I am hurting anybody if I chose to live outside of a multicultural society?

----------


## Ridge Wolf

*Stress Relief* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Picture yourself near a stream. Birds are softly chirping in the crisp cool mountain air.
Nothing can bother you here.
No one knows this secret place.
You are in total seclusion from that place called the world.
The soothing sound of a gentle waterfall fills the air with a cascade of serenity.
The water is clear and you can easily make out the face of the person whose head youre holding under the water.
Look. Its the person who caused you all this stress. What a pleasant surprise.
You let them up just for a quick breath then ploop! back under they go
You allow yourself as many deep breaths as you want.
There now feeling better?

----------


## Gray Wolf

> That is NOT what the Masons believe at all.


Then I guess you don't know the History and Facts about the Masons. Try putting down your signed copy of Mein Kampf. 
I'm done wasting my time with you.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Holy crap RidgeWolf, my hairs growing back!   :Big Grin: 

You rock man.

----------


## Sarge47

> Well, how I am hurting anybody if I chose to live outside of a multicultural society?


You are correct, in this society, unless the legislature makes being a Bigot a hate crime, right now it's not against the law.  In this country you have the right to believe any way you want.  However you are NOT adding to the topic of this site which is Wilderness Survival, as opposed to you're declaration of your own racist attitude/beliefs.  America is a melting pot & you might be very surprised at what your own gene-pool contains.  However I'll not belabor the point; 2 things I don't do is try to reason with unreasonable people or to argue with stupidity.  The words directly under your name are offensive & we will deal with that since you are obviously not mature enough to do it yourself.  Gray Wolf is right, the young ones coming in don't need to see that kind of garbage posted here!  I don't care if you like it or not! :Mad:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Then I guess you don't know the History and Facts about the Masons. Try putting down your signed copy of Mein Kampf. 
> I'm done wasting my time with you.


I actually know a few Masons, but I guess a lot of folks do.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> You are correct, in this society, unless the legislature makes being a Bigot a hate crime, right now it's not against the law.  In this country you have the right to believe any way you want.  However you are NOT adding to the topic of this site which is Wilderness Survival, as opposed to you're declaration of your own racist attitude/beliefs.  America is a melting pot & you might be very surprised at what your own gene-pool contains.  However I'll not belabor the point; 2 things I don't do is try to reason with unreasonable people or to argue with stupidity.  The words directly under your name are offensive & we will deal with that since you are obviously not mature enough to do it yourself.  Gray Wolf is right, the young ones coming in don't need to see that kind of garbage posted here!  I don't care if you like it or not!


People who hate the truth call the truth hate. Y'all are the one making it an issue. Anti-war youngsters that come here will be offended by your username. 

I'm no more bigoted than yer average minority. Why the double standard for a honest White man, Sarge? 

Y'all are the ones posting stupidity. I refute it with facts and play the tired old race card. 

BTW, the military is a melting pot. America is still segregated by choice. People vote with their feet. 

I'll remove the **** signature. Nobody has ever made an issue of it before.

----------


## Sarge47

> People who hate the truth call the truth hate. Y'all are the one making it an issue. Anti-war youngsters that come here will be offended by your username. 
> 
> I'm no more bigoted than yer average minority. Why the double standard for a honest White man, Sarge? 
> 
> Y'all are the ones posting stupidity. I refute it with facts and play the tired old race card. 
> 
> BTW, the military is a melting pot. America is still segregated by choice. People vote with their feet. 
> 
> I'll remove the **** signature. Nobody has ever made an issue of it before.


Yes, I'm making it an issue.  Also you posted: "...no more bigoted than your average minority".
Well Sam, 2 wrongs don't make a right.  As for my username being "pro-military" is not the same as being a racist.  Just because you say you're a White man means nothing to me, like I said, you might be surprised at what your Gene-pool contains. Mine contains DNA from German, irish, Mexican, & Black.  My wife has two different tribes of Native-American blood (you know, the ORIGINAL Americans.) mixed in with Irish. The rest of your post I view as your opinion & will not argue against it.  I do appreciate your removing the offending line.   :Cool:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Yes, I'm making it an issue.  Also you posted: "...no more bigoted than your average minority".
> Well Sam, 2 wrongs don't make a right.


There is nothing wrong with being tribalist. 


> As for my username being "pro-military" is not the same as being a racist.


Tell that to most immigrants, Sarge.


> Just because you say you're a White man means nothing to me, like I said, you might be surprised at what your Gene-pool contains. Mine contains DNA from German, irish, Mexican, & Black.  My wife has two different tribes of Native-American blood (you know, the ORIGINAL Americans.) mixed in with Irish.


I'm German, English and Scot. For arguments sake their may be a little Hun in there somewhere. Either way I'm of European decent and just as proud as yer average Mexican is of being Mexican. 


> The rest of your post I view as your opinion & will not argue against it.


Did they teach to keep a blind eye after you left the military. Most census populations are an average of 80% minority or 80% White most areas. An opinion would be that my favorite color is blue. A fact would be that the sky is blue. 


> I do appreciate your removing the offending line.


Yeah, I change it to something that suits this forum. You should be more concerned with not offending the newbies with your knee jerk reactionary harassment rather than a harmless line above my avatar.

----------


## Sarge47

> There is nothing wrong with being tribalist. Tell that to most immigrants, Sarge.I'm German, English and Scot. For arguments sake their may be a little Hun in there somewhere. Either way I'm of European decent and just as proud as yer average Mexican is of being Mexican. Did they teach to keep a blind eye after you left the military. Most census populations are an average of 80% minority or 80% White most areas. An opinion would be that my favorite color is blue. A fact would be that the sky is blue. Yeah, I change it to something that suits this forum. You should be more concerned with not offending the newbies with your knee jerk reactionary harassment rather than a harmless line above my avatar.


Now, now, play nice; for the record I was never in the military, so your off-base there as well.  The name comes from what I've been called in the past because some folks think I'm like a drill-Sergent.  Don't know why. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Now, now, play nice; for the record I was never in the military, so your off-base there as well.  The name comes from what I've been called in the past because some folks think I'm like a drill-Sergent.  Don't know why.


I have family that was in the military and earned their rank. You posing as a Sergeant when you were never even in the military offends me. You should change yer username to something less offensive. 

Around here I'm too White, Too American, too Southern, too much of an redneck, too uneducated and too experienced in the really really real world to know a lot of the stuff posted here is basically copied and pasted out of a book rather than actually applied. Why isn't the new edible plant section full yet, outdoorsmen? I don't have a digital camera. I don't even own a cell phone. But if I did I would at least take some pictures of some damn plants. 18 years old to own a knife? What is it 35 to drive? 

The good thing about me is that I don't think like y'all. Proud Bigot.

----------


## wareagle69

> Great post Remy!  Who cares if you're French or not?  Apparently I hit a nerve to be blessed with that ultra-long post.  I was hoping you weren't French, actually as the alternative is worse.  If you indeed are who you say you are, then I view you as the most unproffessional Professional I ever met.  what kind of "Psychologist" lambasts people the way you did?  What Sergent in the French Marine Commandos doesn't talk/teach about Wilderness Survival or not care about edible plants when they're a member of a Wilderness Survival forum?  WE says that he started believing in you right after the Survival Scenario when you "psyco-analyzed everybody.  That's about the same time I lost respect for you when you went "Pshyco" on RiM, making him angry enough to quit.  That same nonsense spilled over to others just coming onto the forum and Chris started getting complaints; don't think for one minute I'll forget that. Best to be an intellgent imposter than an inept Pro.  Also, for the record, the only way I'd ban you is if you started turning Troll again.  Au Revoir!


in quoting you here sarge uh what kind of psycologist lambasts people the way you did? watch dr phil lately?

----------


## wareagle69

> I have family that was in the military and earned their rank. You posing as a Sergeant when you were never even in the military offends me. You should change yer username to something less offensive. 
> 
> Around here I'm too White, Too American, too Southern, too much of an redneck, too uneducated and too experienced in the really really real world to know a lot of the stuff posted here is basically copied and pasted out of a book rather than actually applied. Why isn't the new edible plant section full yet, outdoorsmen? I don't have a digital camera. I don't even own a cell phone. But if I did I would at least take some pictures of some damn plants. 18 years old to own a knife? What is it 35 to drive? 
> 
> The good thing about me is that I don't think like y'all. Proud Bigot.


well not everyone here is an expert, and while i do agree with you to a point here i think some of what is posted here by some members is learned thru tv or a book and not actual experience that point has been brought up before but everyone is learning i know in my case i focus largely on wild edibles, but as you see i have not posted in that catagory yet, reasons are of my own so you can't say evryone here is a fraud(my word) just because they have not posted in a certain catagory other wise i would have to assume that you are useless in the bush cuz i haven't seen many posts from you garnering any worhtwhile info, but keep coming back you may learn something yet.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

What is the point of this thread? :Confused:

----------


## Beo

Okay ya'll I missed a lot being gone and this post (most of it since my last) is going...
well... who knows so here I go. 
1. Remy, bro don't you ever leave this forum! Didn't know you had an album out so I'll go get it, checked the link and it was real good. You being French... I think is cool and love the accent :Big Grin:  Yeah everyone Remy is French, me and him had this conversation a while back.
2. Sam Reeves, don't know about you sometimes, your posts are a mix to me. Know this I don't hate you, but I don't understand you either. I am married to a beautiful African/American woman is a lawyer, smart as can be, caring and never asked for one handout in her life and her family is the same way, and their from the city. So maybe I'm some kinda sad sack traitor wannabe wigger in your eyes but I can tell you all African/Americans are not trash.
Now I agree with you both in telling it like it is on any subject and damn the age. 
Beo,

----------


## Sam Reeves

> well not everyone here is an expert, and while i do agree with you to a point here i think some of what is posted here by some members is learned thru tv or a book and not actual experience that point has been brought up before but everyone is learning i know in my case i focus largely on wild edibles, but as you see i have not posted in that catagory yet, reasons are of my own so you can't say evryone here is a fraud(my word) just because they have not posted in a certain catagory other wise i would have to assume that you are useless in the bush cuz i haven't seen many posts from you garnering any worhtwhile info, but keep coming back you may learn something yet.


I haven't called anybody a fraud. Please don't put words my mouth. Obviously if I have something to say I will say it. This wilderness survival stuff isn't some ancient Chinese secret that is guarded by mute monks. Camping is a major hobby. Nearly everybody owns a tent. Everybody goes camping and your average Joe knows more about the outdoors then some people here give them credit for. This witch hunt y'all have raging is in poor taste.

I don't want to post the same old redundant things have already been discussed over and over. When I do make a suggestion some here automatically shoot it down even though I know from experience that it works. As you well know "survival" of any kind is knowing how to utilize what you have at hand. Personally, I'm more into practical solutions and self sufficiency. Primitive skills are more of a secondary interest. In my opinion Pict, trappinggirl and yourself offer the best hands on information. I have a negative opinion of trapping. not much different than cock fighting or clubbing a baby seal as for as I am concerned. 

I don't believe I am responsible for most of the flame wars I get into here. Somehow I'm always forced to defend my personal beliefs based on somebody's misinterpretation of what I said. Once I posted a spoof of a Led Zeppling song and part of my fanclub here took it as a stab at interracial relationships. Nibbling? I almost regret registering here. If this were some town-hall meeting I probably wouldn't have showed back up after the second or third showing. Since it is in the in the comfort of my on home it makes it less personal.

----------


## wareagle69

dear sam
look at the word fraud in my post next to it i said my word i was not trying to put words on you, please read all the way through next time.
and i can finally say at last we agree on something, i do not beleive in trapping myself i cannot picture the horro of drowning wether it be human or animal to me there are more human ways to gather a meat source of course that being said i was given crap the other day by a rifle hunter saying bow hunting was inhumane

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a thought.  If anybody wants to offer advice to anybody under any circumstances, by all means go ahead.  If anybody wishes to ask some questions because they deem it necessary, by all means go ahead.  I will continue to ask questions when I deem them necessary.

----------


## wareagle69

what is your name?
 waht is 2 plus 2
what is yor favorite colour?

----------


## Sarge47

WE:  Nah, don't watch Dr. Phil, nor Jerry Springer or Steve Wilkos, save one time to see what they were doing. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   That was enough for me.  Still. they did get the big paychecks though. :Big Grin: 

Remy:  Since you're on my "ignore" list I haven't a clue to what you're posting; ain't life grand? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

aw come on sarge ya ain't fooling we all your your an opy fan

----------


## Sarge47

> aw come on sarge ya ain't fooling we all your your an opy fan


I'll assume you meant "Oprah". :Big Grin:   Who talked? :Confused:   Actually I've been busy trying to find a full-size "Twinkie" suit like Ricks.... :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

nora......

----------


## Gray Wolf

> First, i am not a psychologist...i am a psychotherapist.


Really, humm. The APA has the deffinition of a Psychotherapist as:

Psychotherapist:
An individual, such as a *psychiatrist*, or *psychologist* who practices psychotherapy.




> psychology does not have one unifying theory or particular approach...
> we have many perspectives...
> Psychodynamic
> Behaviorism
> Cognitive
> Humanistic
> Bio-psychological
> Social-cultural


Now that really makes me wonder.....

You also left out of your list a major contributor since the 50's, and probably one of the most important. You know the one who is considered the father of REBT you know, the pioneering form of cognitive behavior therapy(CBT). You know..Ellis, the founder of the Albert Ellis Institute, a world-renowned psychotherapy institute. 
Actually, maybe you don't...




> Anything else ?


Yes, what state were you, or are you licensed in, to practice psychotherapy? You do need to be licensed, or you can go to jail.

----------


## Sarge47

You da man! :Big Grin:   Watch yourself though, he used to be a sergent in the French Marine Commandos! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Hooray for Hollywood 
which is in...L.A.!  BTW, I do a "drop-dead" French accent, as well as Australian, English, Irish, Scot, German, and Japanese!  Remember the Cone-heads from SNL?  (flat monotone)  "We're from France."

----------


## Beo

WTF is going onh here? I for one enjoy what EVERYONE has to say here, Remy has made a ton of good posts, Sam Reeves has made some good posts ( i have known of Remy here longer thats why) I don't wish or want either to leave, I may not agree with some views, you will never agree with everyones views or your just a follower. Sam Reeves has had some good things to say, he also states his beliefs which is a good thing and his right to do here on an open forum. I know I have stated my beliefs here numerous times. But I for one will not bash SR anyomre, if I did in the past then Sam Reeves I for one am sorry, really. I will honestly say I have not read every post that has been posted, so I cannot say Sam is  racist, he says he is a biggot but to each his own and it makes me wonder if he truely is then what made him this way, but those are his personal experiences and beliefs. I do not take anything on here personal, no one should because they do not really know them.
Ibelieve in free speech, hence I feel SR and Remy should and can be allowed to post how they feel or give advice they feel pertains to a topic or one they start. I have started topics (as others have) on some really dumb or just plain normal stuff. 
So I for one will cut them a break, SR has never given me a reason to dislike him, Remy knows how I feel about him, I really like the guy. To me he is insightful and if he's a Doc or not matter not to me, I have learned from him as *I have learned from everyone here, even the new people to this forum.* I don't care if they introduce themselves or not, it is there choice.
Beo,

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I kinda enjoy everyone's posts. Each to his own, and if you believe something, defend it. It may be way out in La La Land but so what ? I am now an official minority in the eyes of the US government. I am classified as an Appalachian-American. This minority stuff is getting kinda ridiculous to me. I am proud of my Scotch-Irish-Swedish heritage and Redneck sure doesn't have anything to do with bigot. I have never had a problem blending in with anyone and many years working DC, NYC and other cities, never actually worked on the West Coast, I have friends and enemies of all types. I have a personal hangup over Vietnamese but that's my problem so everyone has something. If you want to cut someone down make it personal on what they post. I may not be the most intelligent on here but not the dumbest either. I am happy with me that's all that counts, and I don't plan on hunting anyone down in a dark alley. I DO enjoy a good heated debate on anything and have strong personal opinions of my own and I express them. I have a few old holes in my hide and don't like to talk about how I got them. We have good people and liars on here and I guess it doesn't take long to tell the difference. I DO know how I survived and have some knowledge I will share, some things I won't. I may come across rude, crude and socially unacceptable in your circles but I am not an expert on anything so I am wrong(seldom) on some things. Keep it up, i enjoy both sides of any debate and may get in but you won't be attacked on what you are, only on what you post.

----------


## Sourdough

> May the Gods be with you.


Thank-You, The Gods are always with me. Hopeak.... :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

Well, I just took Remy off my "ignore" list & he leaves.  Remy, I do apologize to you publically for doubting that your French, as well as your French  military past; the way you keep "retreating" is telling in itself. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (s'matter, they don't yank your chain where you come from? :Big Grin: )  Also you used the term "work here".  Were you working here?  Doing what?  Doing "psychotherepy" on us without our permission?  Were you doing it "Pro-Bono?  ( I know I didn't pay you.) If you are what you say you are then you should also realize that when you provoke people on a forum like this in a negative manner you're going to get a negative response.  Shoot, I've got a lot more respect for Sam Reeves as he changed that line under his name although he made it quite clear that he didn't want to do it; yet he never got into a "hissy fit" & left.   I suppose you're going to take down all of your posts again.  Let's see, you've got HOW MANY friends on here & you're upset that a few of us don't think you're "all that"?  These are the actions of a "professional"?  I'm not "flaming" on ya dude, just trying to understand you.  So what if some of us don't believe you?  Why do you make it such a big deal?  People here get upset at me from time to time and I just let it roll off my back, why can't you?  Inquiring minds want to know!: :Confused:   Tell you what, I'll make you a deal; you stay on out of respect for the friends that you've already made here & I'll lay off as long as you lay off me.  In American lingo, we'll sheath our Bowies, shake hands, and start fresh.  You don't have to call me "friend", or "comrad", & I'm sure that Christmas dinner at your place for me is out of the question. :Big Grin:   However there are many here that enjoy your posts & you leaving will disappoint them; I think that would be a loss.  I'll even take your bio at "face-value", how that?  (can't believe I'm saying all this, someone wash my mouth out with soap after I'm done here, please! :Embarrassment: )  And if you don't want to accept my offer then I'll say "Bon Chance", & let you go your way.  Fair enough? :Confused:   (p.s.:  I'll even try to learn how to spell "Sargent" correctly, o.k.?)

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Main Entry: ser·geant Pronunciation: \ˈsär-jənt\ Function: _noun_ Etymology: Middle English, servant, attendant, sergeant, from Anglo-French _sergant, serjant,_ from Latin _servient-, serviens,_ present participle of _servire_ to serve Date: 13th century 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sergeant

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Now,this *is* offensive.


That's okay. Everything seems to be offensive to you so I no longer consider it much of an issue or event when you get offended.

----------


## crashdive123

Sam - the statement on the poster caused quite a broo ha ha a while back when it was used.  Several members of the forum have special needs family members.

----------


## nell67

Read this thread Sam,your little saying has been used on the forum before,and it offended more than just me.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=1751

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Sam - the statement on the poster caused quite a broo ha ha a while back when it was used.  Several members of the forum have special needs family members.





> Read this thread Sam,your little saying has been used on the forum before,and it offended more than just me.


Everybody has cross to bear. That's life. Don't blame me. Special needs do not run in my family. Cancer and Diabetes do. You will not see me having a cow every time somebody says something "Taxes are a cancer". 

However, if I had of seen the fine print at the bottom of the picture I would not have posted it.

----------


## crashdive123

Sam - I wasn't blaming you for anything.  I was just letting you know.  What you do with any information is your choice.  By the way Sam, did you read the fine print at the bottom of the picture you posted?

----------


## nell67

If you delete your post with the poster on it,I'll delete my reply to it,and save the mods a little bit of work.

----------


## Sarge47

> Main Entry: ser·geant Pronunciation: \ˈsär-jənt\ Function: _noun_ Etymology: Middle English, servant, attendant, sergeant, from Anglo-French _sergant, serjant,_ from Latin _servient-, serviens,_ present participle of _servire_ to serve Date: 13th century 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sergeant


Thanks for the correction; however I got the feeling that  V(Remy)W is now in full retreat & won't be coming back, at least not for awhile.  As for my "screen name", I know that it won't be taken as a "hater label" so I won't be changing it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gray Wolf

Remy, your *"the last waltz" post* was the poorest attempt thus far at *double talk* I have seen from you. _Very disappointing_. It speaks volumes that you were never formally educated in, nor received a Masters degree in any of the Behavioral Sciences. Sorry to see you leave  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , You had a few interesting posts.

A picture is worth a thousand words...

----------


## Gray Wolf

SR, thank you for changing the line, This is The Great USA, that my father fought for, I fought for, and my son died fighting for, and you have a right to express your beliefs in the proper forums, but this is not one of them. They're are kids here and we encourage more youngsters to come to these forums to learn about wilderness survival. We also have some great contributors here that are minorities, and don't need to put up with bigots when it has nothing to do with these forums. So Thank you again for changing that. I know you don't care what anyone else feels or thinks.

----------


## wareagle69

remy- whats up bro, i have backed you from the begining but ya can't just up and run when the wind turns on ya, if i have learned anything valuable from my horses they just turn their backs to it and wait it out, but your making it hard on me dude to trust ya and take you seriuosly when you bolt like this.

sarge- you also need to stand down and i'm not just talking about remy/vw when i see some one new come on here asking a question about a topic already posted you just lay into them about intros and how old and topic already covered, that ain't right man, maybe they are new to computers and not sure how to search, our job as caretakers of the bush and of wilderness survival.net is to welcome them here and to help educate them, isee where you got your mo****r sarge cuz you hit the like a drill instructor whcih i personally respond to(can't help it is an automatic response) but others do not respond to it.
 just trying to help keep the peace here, i know it is more fun when we have a heated disscusion on any topic here all ya have to do is whacth the frantic and furious posts but lets try to keep it light eh folks
when the sh** does hit the fan i personally want as many people well prepared to live(means less that have to come my way) or if watching tv some night we see some hkier and his brood safe return and he credtits what he learned to a website let that be us.

now group hug (except for me been skinning all my wifes fish so i smell) but the rest of ya big hug.

----------


## Beo

I agree WE, Remy, bro just don't leave man. I like our conversations, they are enilghtening in a way to this forum, you make sense and make me think more than some on here do. A strong man does not give up, he backs up-regroups and drives on with his life/mission. There are posts on here I don't like, but I don't just switch off, I either respond or most of the time don't respond.
Please, Remy stay.
Beo,

----------


## wareagle69

hey why is mo****r bleepred out?

----------


## Sarge47

Sheesh!  Wareagle I thought something about you smelled fishy! :Big Grin:  Beo, holster your piece, I ain't no "Johnny Butterbutt!" :Big Grin: 

My offer to Remy was sincere, but if you guys want me to lighten up I've thought it over & this is what I'm going to do.  I will assume that the "Newby's" that keep asking the "redudnant" questions are simply ignorant in either computer knowledge or where all the info might be so I'll simply ask them politley to click onto the links that I'll post as well.  That way they've got no reason not to.  If they fail to do that for whatever reason then I'll just ignore them.  One area of concern is this:  People, even young people, come here to learn.  Sometimes they're polite & considerate & sometimes they're rude & obnoxious; & sometimes they're a troll.  If they come on here being disrespectful then I'm also going to teach them that that is not acceptable.  Hope you all can understand that.   :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

again wtf m o n i k e r  how is that a bad word?

----------


## wareagle69

heck ya don't have to be young to be rude and obnoxious look at some of our senior members

----------


## Beo

Sarge, your fine bro (and the knife is on the way I promise!) don't change a thing.
WE your a potty mouth... lol... who knows why.

----------


## Beo

Personally I don't want anyone to change, thats what makes this forum what it is, I like this forum, Sarge, Sam Reeves, WE, me, Trax, Nell, Crash, Rick, Rebel, Gray Wolf, Coot, Hopeak, FVR, even Proud American (who's been gone for a while... hmmm) and my bro Remy, plus all the others is what makes this forum this forum.
*NO ONE CHANGE A THING, WE NEED EVERYONE TO BE THEMSELVES.* POST YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS, thats what makes this site stand out over all the others. *If the political correct police start to run this forum and everyone changes then I for one will leave*, I want to read and chat with real people being themselves and saying what they think and feel, not someone who's changed to make everyone happy. 
Beo,

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> heck ya don't have to be young to be rude and obnoxious look at some of our senior members


I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK !!! Thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

I touched myself, does that have anything to do with rescueing myself :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

> I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK !!! Thanks


i meant senior members here not senior oh nevermind  your welcome

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmm?  How odd.  Remy, why are you deleting all of your posts?

----------


## crashdive123

Remy - I have a question.  If you would prefer to answer via PM please do.  Something you said in a post quite a while back, and then something similar in this thread (they've been deleted, so I can't give a clearer referral) made me believe that one of the reasons you were here was that you were treating the forum members as some sort of social experiment.  Some of your posts evoked responses that were, by some standards, harsh.  You seemed to encourage that sort of behavior at times.  So, my question is....were we some sort of project of yours, a study of group dynamics or internet forum interactions?  Was it a game?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Remy - I have a question.  If you would prefer to answer via PM please do.  Something you said in a post quite a while back, and then something similar in this thread (they've been deleted, so I can't give a clearer referral) made me believe that one of the reasons you were here was that you were treating the forum members as some sort of social experiment.  Some of your posts evoked responses that were, by some standards, harsh.  You seemed to encourage that sort of behavior at times.  So, my question is....were we some sort of project of yours, a study of group dynamics or internet forum interactions?  Was it a game?


It really doesn't matter what he thinks or uses any info for. Anyone that tries to "experiment" with a group online no less isn't playing with a full deck. Anyone can post the crap he does. Most like me probably post like they talk but can do a 360 anytime they wish. I don't personally know him, my only interaction with him was here. We agreed to disagree and that's it. For all we know he is a regular on "kiddie chat" or whatever they call it. He don't have a pair "swinging" if he runs like a kid that lost his lunch money. Probably has an inferiority complex he wishes to justify and he did. I don't rate his insight any higher than anyone else, just words without a basis that mean nothing. A poor attempt to impress. Well I ain't. Answer anyone you want, can't hide in the closet forever. That's my personal analysis only :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sarge47

Remy was here before under the user name, VolWest.  Things went bad for him & he left for awhile, deleting all of his posts; then came back later on.  Things went worse & he left again, again deleting all of his posts.  This is the 3rd time he's done this & "danged" if I can understand why.  :Confused:  The only comment I'm going to make is that if this is how a "Sergent" in the "French Marine Commandos" acts then my respect for them has just taken a "nose-dive".  However if you "Google"  The title:  "French Marine Commandos" & visit one of the sites you'll see those guys are nobody to mess with. :EEK!:   Go figure.  

Also, Ridge Wolf, please follow the rules about posting links to other "Survival Forums".  Thank you. :Cool:

----------


## chiggersngrits

i wish we had as much response to threads like the survival scenerio that pgv posted the other day (52) as we do on nonsense like this thread (156) .

----------


## crashdive123

When you think about it, it's all about survival of some sort.  Apparently some didn't survive.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> i wish we had as much response to threads like the survival scenerio that pgv posted the other day (52) as we do on nonsense like this thread (156) .


The difference is that this is the "General Chat Forum", about anything that doesn't go in any of the Survival Forums. PGV's was posted on the "General Survival Forum". 

Gees, Look at the amount of posts about the 2 TV shows here! That sure didn't belong in *ANY* of the Survival Forums either. But look at the sticky's in any of the Survival Forums and there will be lots of posts.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Remy was here before under the user name, VolWest. Things went bad for him & he left for awhile, deleting all of his posts; then came back later on. Things went worse & he left again, again deleting all of his posts. This is the 3rd time he's done this & "danged" if I can understand why.  The only comment I'm going to make is that if this is how a "Sergent" in the "French Marine Commandos" acts then my respect for them has just taken a "nose-dive". However if you "Google" The title: "French Marine Commandos" & visit one of the sites you'll see those guys are nobody to mess with. Go figure. 
> 
> Also, Ridge Wolf, please follow the rules about posting links to other "Survival Forums". Thank you.


Ok Sarge.. I deleted the post.. but there are other posts on here that advertise... But then, I have decided to leave the forum too. I am an observer and what I have observed here while a member is that this forum has developed into a clique. Whether or not I am a member of that clique I am not a cliqueish type of person. I also think that you excercise (or attempt to) a totalitarian presence on this forum and 'lord over' other people on this forum, whether they are newbies or not, and even if you do not know them. I think that is wrong to do. We do not live in a totalitarian society in the United States. I will not be under your thumb nor anybody elses. I think your very avatar exudes that dictatorship attitude that you have exhibited so often that it may be a hinderance to the progression of this forum. I think that your status as a moderator is a mistake. 

I am sorry to say that but I am very good at character assessment. So, to my friends that I have made here (and will miss) I say goodbye and may you have a wonderful life. 

I'll monitor new posts on here through my RSS feed but will not post here again. I will join Remy he is one of those that has an open mind although I have disagreed with him from time to time.

----------


## nell67

[quote=Ridge Wolf;65001]Ok Sarge.. I deleted the post.. but there are other posts on here that advertise... But then, I have decided to leave the forum too. I am an observer and what I have observed here while a member is that this forum has developed into a clique. Whether or not I am a member of that clique I am not a cliqueish type of person. I also think that you excercise (or attempt to) a totalitarian presence on this forum and 'lord over' other people on this forum, whether they are newbies or not, and even if you do not know them. I think that is wrong to do. We do not live in a totalitarian society in the United States. I will not be under your thumb nor anybody elses. I think your very avatar exudes that dictatorship attitude that you have exhibited so often that it may be a hinderance to the progression of this forum. I think that your status as a moderator is a mistake. 

quote]
I really wish you would explain yourself here Ridge,as I just don't see Sarge in the same manner that you do..

----------


## Beo

Remy, one last time I'll ask you to stay. Stay remy.
Seems... ahhh he11 never mind. Now Remy is leaving and Ridge Wolf is following him...
We got any leaders around here, or a bunch a followers.

----------


## Rick

Honestly folks. It's pretty simple. If you aren't happy here then find some place you are. I hate to see anyone leave but that's your right. Exercise it if you wish. 

All this fuss about avatars and elitists and whatever is just a bunch of hooey. 1). An avatar is a picture. As long is the pic doesn't violate forum rules...who cares?  2). The posts ARE just words. I haven't seen a moderator slashing and banner on a wholesale basis. Some members have been banned for just cause but I think we've been pretty lenient to date.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Remy, one last time I'll ask you to stay. Stay remy.
> Seems... ahhh he11 never mind. Now Remy is leaving and Ridge Wolf is following him...
> We got any leaders around here, or a bunch a followers.



Things are different now. When you were working for our Uncle Sam I don't think you decided you didn't want to get dirty or play in a big sandbox with the other guys and went home. Anybody that has to make a big production out of leaving a forum has a problem. All you need to do is don't post, don't even go there. Kinda like I was told once by someone far wiser than me. He told me to take a bucket of water and pretend my finger was me. Put my finger in the bucket then take it out. See any difference in the water? That's my take on anything outside of family. You are gone. The water is back to normal, and nobody can tell you've been there and the memory of you follows, life goes on. Somehow I don't picture most folks on here as followers. My only claim to fame is I never kissed anyone's rear in my life. If I had puckered up maybe I would be rich & famous instead of being happy on this hill. :Wink:

----------


## Beo

Yeah, I take the followers thing back, you are right Coot, most on here are not followers. Most are comfortable in the wilds and so on. My bad and like what you said.
Rick... well said.

----------


## trax

I've said it before and I'll say it again...every time I go away for a few days...the $hit hits the fan in this place, what the heck people? I've been backing up through the pages of this thread trying to figure out who said what and ducked where and when the pie-tossing started and ..to he!! with it, the Trax will abide.

----------


## nell67

You're only getting part of the story here,because for some reason posts have been disappearing in this thread  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beo

Remy and Ridge Wolf jetted on us Trax. Long story.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Honestly folks. It's pretty simple. If you aren't happy here then find some place you are. I hate to see anyone leave but that's your right. Exercise it if you wish. 
> 
> All this fuss about avatars and elitists and whatever is just a bunch of hooey. 1). An avatar is a picture. As long is the pic doesn't violate forum rules...who cares?  2). The posts ARE just words. I haven't seen a moderator slashing and banner on a wholesale basis. Some members have been banned for just cause but I think we've been pretty lenient to date.



I don't think this forum is as abrasive or hostile as any other forum on the web. I do believe that the general poster here is more sensitive then most. Everything gets somebody's cyberpanties in a wad. I believe it was Gray Wolf that thank me taking down the signature over my avatar. He felt like it was offensive to the youngsters. Ask your average brat that is old enough to read yet what he learned in school today and then we'll talk about offensive. The "special Olympics poster?" Nobody has said anything about the "deliverance picture", yet.

----------


## Sarge47

Ridge Wolf, if you & Remy wish to leave then go!  If not then stay!  But please knock off the dramatics!  Sheesh!  Are we a clique?  Possibly, but where is it written that that's a "bad" thing?  Within every group you have a certain amount of people who "hang together".  The unique thing about this "clique" is that it's made up of people that are independent by nature yet still fit together somehow.  Perhaps your "intellectual" mind can get around that somehow.  No one here forced Remy to leave, he did that on his own as he's  "thin-skinned" & can't take the heat when it gets focused on him.  He's done it before & I'm sure he'll do it again at some point in the future.  You sound quite a bit like the same kind of person.  So perhaps you'll move on & find a clique of "intellectuals" where you'll fit in.  Perhaps they won't have "scary" avatars to frighten you & give you nightmares.  Perhaps Remy/VolWest will even be there to give you "psycho-therepy" to help you get by.  You see, even if we're a clique, we're not the kind to ban people without a very good reason.  You've been allowed to post your opinions here, & that also means that others have the right to crticize & question those opinions.  However there are some requirements to being a member of any forum:  If you're going to post, you need to have a 'thick-skin" & be able to "take it" as well as to "dish it out", & get out of the kitchen if you can't handle the heat!  I also belong to a "Christian leaders Forum, some of the criticism there makes this look like a "walk in the park".  So if you're through whining as you leave we'll gently close the door behind you.  'Bye Ridge-Wolf!  'Bye Remy! :Cool:

----------


## trax

Hey Sam R? thanks for taking down your signature line, although I for one think you should have left it. It doesn't bother me if you want the whole world to think you're, ah never mind, don't want your cyberpanties in a knot either. Whatever happened, happened. Trax will indeed abide...

and Remy left? Oh like that's new

----------


## Beo

Good post SR, and since my son is not the average brat i'm not offended in the slighest, really. And I say use what signature you want, I do and if its not liked I really care less. And your are right about panties getting in a wad... it was funny too.

----------


## Beo

Don't mistake my kindness for a weakness, while I like everyone on here, never put anyone on my ignore list, and wonder about some of the postings we have (even my own) I don't wanna see anyone leave because we need the diverse rants and answers here... that being said if ya wanna leave go, makes me no never mind either way. I barely cushion what I say and try to be polite as I can but even I have gone off on tangets before, thats part of forums and life, deal with it. I just like a wide variety of people to chat with.
Are we click? Probably and so frig'n what, do we go after numpty's, yeah and I'll continue if they are doing something stupid such as going into the wilderness with only a frig'n knife, and newbies... I don't think I've ever been really rude or offensive but then again you need to be thick skinned in the wilds and this is the wilds of cyberspace so deal with it, you don't like what I say then hit the ignore button, in the end its just a conversation and nothing should be taken personal because they're talking to a username and avatar, not me or you.
Actually I like this thread, that's why I keep posting :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Hey Sam R? thanks for taking down your signature line, although I for one think you should have left it. It doesn't bother me if you want the whole world to think you're, ah never mind, don't want your cyberpanties in a knot either. Whatever happened, happened. Trax will indeed abide...


All great men were bigots, trax, well 98% of them. 

I don't mind being called a bigot. Do you mind being called a lazy dope smoking socialists? 

I'm a product of my world you are a product of yours. Cheer up. I'll never take over the world and you'll never amount to anything. Wadded yet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

All great men were not biggots, and what world made you one, you live in the backwoods of Georgia, nothing wrong with that, a country boy can survive. I live in the backwoods of Ohio, but what world product or event made you biggot?
And for the record Jesus was not a biggot.

----------


## trax

> All great men were bigots, trax, well 98% of them. 
> 
> I don't mind being called a bigot. Do you mind being called a lazy dope smoking socialists? 
> 
> I'm a product of my world you are a product of yours. Cheer up. I'll never take over the world and you'll never amount to anything. Wadded yet?


I don't mind anything you call me SamR. because what you think means absolutely nothing to me. I'm not a dope smoker or a socialist, but if you want to think that or call me that because of a few jokes I've made feel free. And you go ahead thinking whatever you want, obviously you have your own definition of great men. I don't need cheering up and every day of my working life I get to help people who are less fortunate than I am, every day of my nonworking life I get to spend in the great unspoiled outdoors of Manitoba, so I'm pretty  ok with what I've amounted to. You'd have to be important to me for me to get me "wadded up". I hope you're not too disappointed. Actually, I don't care about that either....

----------


## Gray Wolf

*Guys, I think this is enough. I thought that in these Wilderness Forums there was not to be any political  or religious discussions. It has nothing to do with wilderness survival or skills. This will chase people from our forums. I don't think any of us want that, I for one don't.*

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, enough of the "Bible debate", you guys are "freaking out the straights"! :Big Grin:   Beo, the very same book your quoting from also says that the "unsaved" person views the Bible erroniously.  Sad fact:  You can't argue with someone like this so my advice is don't even try.  It's not worth it, besides, Gray Wolf is right! :Cool: 

Ridge Wolf!  You imposter!  You've been here as "Woodwose"!  You snuck back in under a different identity!  Your credibility is "zip" with me, now!  You've even deleted all your posts under both names, just like VolWest/Remy!
Perhaps you're even the same person!?  Very suspicious behavior; no wonder you left.  We've been played, gang!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Beo

SR you are the son of a preacher? With those views of God and Jesus... Sad bro, very sad. I will pray for you.
Now I am done. 
Okay Gray Wolf and Sarge no more Bible talk, my bad.

----------


## Sarge47

> SR you are the son of a preacher? With those views of God and Jesus... Sad bro, very sad. I will pray for you.
> Now I am done. 
> Okay Gray Wolf and Sarge no more Bible talk, my bad.


Beo, I am involved in various ministry work, and spent two weeks arguing Bible Heuremantics with a "Pastor" whom I met picketing the Cornerstone Festival outside the gates.  At the end of a flurry of e-mails all we did was make each other mad! :Mad:   Just a word to a friend and an obvious brother; Jesus wouldn't have wasted his time either. :Cool:   Now settle down or no Alpo for you! :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

I teach the young adults in our church, youth services ages 14 to 17, very pleasing to do so and help the youth of today. Matter of fact finished a sermon for them this morning.
Wanna hear it :Big Grin:  jk

----------


## wildWoman

oh god.....

----------


## trax

> oh god.....


....yes?..... (sorry couldn't resist) :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## wildWoman

...just such a stereotypical remark from Sam.

----------


## Sarge47

I've deleted all of the "Religious Flaming" posts on here and have spoken to Beo about it, and now will tell you.  No more posting religious debates as continuing to do so will get you banned!  In this country we have freedom of religion, and the right to believe what we want, however, on this forum it's not a topic for debate...Ok?
We now all know how both you guys think.  So it's said & done...let it die.  Beo has agreed, how about you? :Cool:

----------


## trax

> ...just such a stereotypical remark from Sam.


Yeah, I thought your response was letter perfect, but us would be comics have to take our shots where we can get them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sam Reeves

> I've deleted all of the "Religious Flaming" posts on here and have spoken to Beo about it, and now will tell you.  No more posting religious debates as continuing to do so will get you banned!  In this country we have freedom of religion, and the right to believe what we want, however, on this forum it's not a topic for debate...Ok?
> We now all know how both you guys think.  So it's said & done...let it die.  Beo has agreed, how about you?



Sure. Besides, since some of y'all either can't handle what the bible says, criticisms of your particular sects and delete what the bible actually says then I guess any form of debate isn't even possible here anyway. If you are going to delete religious post shouldn't you start here:




> And for the record Jesus was not a biggot.


And work your way forward instead of just deleting the ones you disagree with?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

Or how about starting with _your_ post that listed HIM as a biggot

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Or how about starting with _your_ post that listed HIM as a biggot


Sure, find somewhere where I have used the word BIGGOT and I'll delete it myself.

----------


## nell67

> Sure, find somewhere where I have used the word BIGGOT and I'll delete it myself.


Ok so you listed HIM as a bigot,so go to it.

----------


## Beo

freedom of speech... NOT!.... lol...

----------


## trax

> Sure. Besides, since some of y'all either can't handle what the bible says, criticisms of your particular sects and delete what the bible actually says then I guess any form of debate isn't even possible here anyway. If you are going to delete religious post shouldn't you start here:
> 
> 
> 
> And work your way forward instead of just deleting the ones you disagree with?


This would appear to be an ongoing attempt at religious debate by a member who was just warned to drop religioius debate. It's not for me to decided, I'm just saying it might appear that way. How many warnings can members get about their postings? Because personally, I'm thinking there's a LOT of things I haven't said in here that I just might start on, since apparently I can get away with them.

----------


## Beo

*I been censored!!*
*Censorship* is the suppression of speech or deletion of communicative material which may be considered objectionable, harmful or sensitive, as determined by a censor. The rationale for censorship is different for various types of data censored. Censorship is the act or practice of removing material from things we encounter every day on the grounds that it is obscene, vulgar, and/or highly objectionable. Whether it is on TV, in music, books, or on the Internet, censorship is an inescapable part of human society.
Awwww dang!!!  :Big Grin:  jk

----------


## Beo

Didn't mean to break any rules, I just got off on one of my tangets again. sorry to all and I'll no longer talk of politics or religion. My bad.

----------


## trax

Yeah, how about that censorship thing hey? Just the other day, me and a couple of the fellas were sitting around in the temple talking about that very thing just after we'd sacrificed a couple of virgins to the great goat-head.....see? NO ONE WANTS TO KNOW!

----------


## crashdive123

Sheesh.  You want free speech?  You want to talk about religion and politics?  Then yell at your monitor.  Maybe if you do it loud enough, the rest of us will hear it.

----------


## Beo

I saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid my bad! Dang it.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Gentlemen & Lady, I have my own beliefs and it is crazy to think a post on a site would sway me one way or another. My beliefs are my own. I do believe we can believe what we want about anything without insulting the core of one's religion or the lack thereof. Religion did play a huge part in this country's past. More wars and blood have been shed over religion than anything else. We are under a constant threat of terrorists and we all need to step back and see what we can do to improve not only our individual chance of survival but the country as well. United we can't be beaten, I don't want another Korea, Vietnam & now Iraq. We need to be more concerned about overall than individual survival, and the same in Canada. Like it or not you are in the same pot we are simmering in. My opinion only

----------


## trax

Any further questions, please refer to post #197 and DON'T PI$$ OFF MY DAD!

----------


## Sam Reeves

> This would appear to be an ongoing attempt at religious debate by a member who was just warned to drop religioius debate. It's not for me to decided, I'm just saying it might appear that way. How many warnings can members get about their postings? Because personally, I'm thinking there's a LOT of things I haven't said in here that I just might start on, since apparently I can get away with them.


This would appear to be another one of your never ending attempts to throw poo. I thought we agree to just ignore each other? Commie speakem with forked tongue?

----------


## Sarge47

How about a room where we flamer's, bigots, and the like can go and debate taboo topics like politics, religion, racism, & football?  You know, like a "cyber-boxing ring" where we can "put on the gloves" & duke it out with one another, that way we won't "freak-out the straights".   :Confused:

----------


## trax

No SamR, I was just asking because it seemed apparent to me that a tactic you use when you're warned is to use the warning to keep on blathering you usual blather. Not a Commie, either, by the way, but if childish insults make you feel better about the size of your weenie or something you can go right ahead and keep on thinking that you're insulting me. But again, what you have to say would have to matter to me for me to consider it an insult so, you got nothing.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Gentlemen & Lady, I have my own beliefs and it is crazy to think a post on a site would sway me one way or another. My beliefs are my own. I do believe we can believe what we want about anything without insulting the core of one's religion or the lack thereof. Religion did play a huge part in this country's past. More wars and blood have been shed over religion than anything else. We are under a constant threat of terrorists and we all need to step back and see what we can do to improve not only our individual chance of survival but the country as well. United we can't be beaten, I don't want another Korea, Vietnam & now Iraq. We need to be more concerned about overall than individual survival, and the same in Canada. Like it or not you are in the same pot we are simmering in. My opinion only


The truth and reality, well said my brother!

----------


## crashdive123

> How about a room where we flamer's, bigots, and the like can go and debate taboo topics like politics, religion, racism, & football?  You know, like a "cyber-boxing ring" where we can "put on the gloves" & duke it out with one another, that way we won't "freak-out the straights".


Gotta disagree.  Things get too heated and they want to prolong the debate.....do it in person. :EEK!:   Heck, we might even be able to sell tickets. :Wink:

----------


## trax

I agree with Crash

----------


## nell67

Absolutely .

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'll sell the tickets and drinks!

----------


## nell67

Popcorn,get your popcorn!

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Gotta disagree.  Things get too heated and they want to prolong the debate.....do it in person.  Heck, we might even be able to sell tickets.


We could at least put it on youtube. I'm game.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

No, then nobody would buy the tickets, and nell's popcorn.

----------


## crashdive123

Whatever it was - didn't open for me Rebel.

----------


## trax

Same here, rebel.

----------


## crashdive123

Looked up the knife.  A bit spendy for me.  So the theory is, you stick this knife into a large predator animal, release the gas and kill the animal.  The drawback I see to that is you have to be close enough to the LARGE PREDATOR ANIMAL to stick the knife in it.  I think this is the link you were looking at.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa_NC-_fvKs

----------


## crashdive123

I hear ya.  If I need an 800 psi CO2 cartridge in a knife to take down a large predator I'm in big trouble.  Kind of like the saying "never get into a gun fight with a knife".  Now their dive knife model.......nothing like making a bunch of chum while you're in shark territory.

----------


## Rick

Can you imagine? Can you? You thrust it deep into some snarling snapping animal and inadvertently stab it in the colon. You press the button and FFFFFFFaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrtttttttt! Both of you die. :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

That would really stink!  My bigger fear (other than being that close to a large animal trying to kill me) would be that I would get it in the shoulder and just pizz it off.  Now I've got a 3 legged whatever beating me to death with the leg that jus came off.

----------

